
TorchCraft – Torch and Starcraft - vikiomega9
https://github.com/TorchCraft/TorchCraft
======
halflings
The timing of this project is a bit unfortunate since Blizzard and DeepMind
announced a month ago that they would be releasing an API to use StarCraft 2
for AI research:

[https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-and-blizzard-release-
star...](https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-and-blizzard-release-starcraft-ii-
ai-research-environment/)

Plus: StarCraft 2 has a free edition (not enough people know this), so you
will most likely be able to use SC2 for research without needing to buy a
licence.

~~~
xg15
One is for StarCraft/Brood War, the other is for StarCraft 2. Why not take the
opportunity and experiment with both?

~~~
halflings
Regardless of flamewars between fans of the older versio nof the game, I don't
think there's any real incentive to start research using the old StarCraft
Brood War API when a new API is going to be released for StarCraft 2 (which
has a bigger community, large number of viewers... except maybe in South
Korea)

------
philips
"We present TorchCraft, a library that enables deep learning research on Real-
Time Strategy (RTS) games such as StarCraft: Brood War, by making it easier to
control these games from a machine learning framework, here Torch. This white
paper argues for using RTS games as a benchmark for AI research, and describes
the design and components of TorchCraft." Via link in the README

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.00625](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.00625)

------
a_imho
Side question, is there any free games you can develop ai strategy/tactics
for, having an active community? Maybe designed exactly for that kind of
purpose? The platform and license issues with Starcraft are just too much of a
barrier.

~~~
myle
Chess.

~~~
a_imho
Right, any RTS perhaps?

------
DSingularity
I would love to see games with life long learning. It learns to beat u then
and you have to learn to beat it to continue the game.

